# harde schijf opruimen

## disturbed

oi,

Tegenwoordig is mijn root partitie wat klein aan het worden , het is een schijf van 12 gig die alleen voor gentoo bestanden wordt gebruikt.

Ik gebruik KDE en ik heb al een update of 3 ervan moeten installeren.

Nu , linux houdt zo te zien die oude kde's bij ipv te verwijderen , hoe doe ik dat ?

zijn er nog onnodige bestanden die ik kan wissen om plaats te besparen ?

mijn distfiles zijn al leeg.

groetjes en bedankt

Disturbed

----------

## alwin

knipLast edited by alwin on Tue Feb 28, 2006 8:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## polle

/usr/portage/distfiles

hier worden alle gedownloade sourcebestanden gezet, dus dit kan aardig aangroeien, die kan je gerust verwijderen, tenzij je constant sommige paketten hercompileert en dannog als je een breedbandverbinding hebt worden ze terug gedownload op het moment dat je ze nodig hebt

----------

## lost+found

Er zit ook wel eens iets in de map lost+found (ext2/3 only). Meestal volkomen nutteloos.

 :Wink: 

----------

## garo

Alles in /var/tmp/portage kan ook gewist worden

----------

## lost+found

 *disturbed wrote:*   

> oi,
> 
> Tegenwoordig is mijn root partitie wat klein aan het worden , het is een schijf van 12 gig die alleen voor gentoo bestanden wordt gebruikt.
> 
> Ik gebruik KDE en ik heb al een update of 3 ervan moeten installeren.
> ...

 

@disturbed:

Bij een update worden standaard de oude versies automatisch erafgehaald... waar ziet gij dan verschillende KDE's?

----------

## polle

 *Quote:*   

> Bij een update worden standaard de oude versies automatisch erafgehaald... waar ziet gij dan verschillende KDE's

 

Klopt niet helemaal, wel voor bv van 3.3.0 naar 3.3.1

maar3.1 en 3.2 en 3.3 worden in een verschillend slot geinstalleerd en kunnen dus samen op een systeem geinstallerd zijn

----------

## ruben

@lost+found:

Bij een update worden de oude versies enkel verwijderd als die in hetzelfde slot zitten als de nieuwe versies. Blijkbaar zitten de 3.2 kde versies in slot "3.2", dat zal de reden zijn dat er verschillende versies geinstalleerd zijn.

@disturbed:

Je kunt de verschillende versies bv zien als je hetvolgende probeert:

```
emerge -pv unmerge kde
```

Je kunt dan een specifieke versie verwijderen als volgt:

```
emerge unmerge =kde-3.2.2-r2
```

Dat is hetgeen ik gebruik om geinstalleerde kernel sources te verwijderen. Als je effectief ook kernels gecompileerd hebt met die kernel source, dan ga je zien dat er nog 'restanten' achterblijven: de files die je zelf aangemaakt hebt. Die directories mag je dan volledig weghalen. (misschien .config backuppen)

Wanneer je dezelfde manier gaat gebruiken om bv kde-3.2 weg te halen, gaan de 'ebuilds' die afhangen van kde niet weggehaald worden. Ik weet echter niet wat de juiste manier is om te zorgen dat die ook verwijderd worden. Je kunt na het 'unmerge'-en van kde-3.2 echter eens hetvolgende commando runnen:

```
emerge -pv --depclean
```

 en kijken of er nog bepaalde delen van kde weggehaald gaan worden. Ik denk dat je bv achteraf nog moet doen 

```
emerge unmerge =kdelibs-3.2.2-r2
```

 Maar het lijkt nogal stom om dat voor elk kde-ding te moeten doen dat door kde geinstalleerd wordt.... ik weet echter niet of er een andere manier is....

----------

## disturbed

hoi 

bedankt voor de antwoorden !

ik heb reiserfs als bestandssysteem , dus daar al gn probleem , ik ga morgen die oudere versies van kde der ies afkegelen , en mijn kernelssources vliegen ook ... iemand nog andere suggesties ?

edit :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> m--(Disturbed)-(/usr/src)-->emerge -pv unmerge kde
> 
> >>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:
> ...

 

kan ik emerge -pv unmerge =kde-3.2.3 doen zonder mijn huidige kde kwijt te zijn ?

bedankt

Disturbed

----------

## ruben

heb net een andere post gelezen over het verwijderen van een oude kde... hier

en yup,  

```
emerge unmerge =kde-3.2.3
```

 gaat enkel en alleen versie 3.2.3 verwijderen, aan de 3.3 versie wordt niet geraakt, maar zie zeker nog eens in die andere thread om te zien hoe je echt alles van die 3.2.3 versie kwijt geraakt (het komt erop neer dat je een aantal unmerges gaat moeten doen...)

----------

## disturbed

 *Quote:*   

> m--(Disturbed)-(/home/jo)-->emerge unmerge =kde-3.2.3
> 
>  kde-base/kde
> 
>     selected: 3.2.3
> ...

 

wat is hier misgegaan ?

grtz

----------

## polle

kde algemeen verwijderen zal niet lukken, je zult de verschillende onderdelenmoeten verwijderen

probeer bv eens

emerge unmerge =kdemultimedia-3.2.3

en dit herhaal je voor de andere onderdelen

----------

## polle

nog beter:

```
emerge -P -p `echo kde-base/{kde{,libs,base,addons,admin,artwork,edu,games,graphics,multimedia,network,pim,toys,utils},arts}` 
```

als de uitvoer ok, is kan je hetzelfde commando nogmaals uitvoeren maar dan zonder de -p (pretend) optie

----------

## disturbed

 *polle wrote:*   

> nog beter:
> 
> ```
> emerge -P -p `echo kde-base/{kde{,libs,base,addons,admin,artwork,edu,games,graphics,multimedia,network,pim,toys,utils},arts}` 
> ```
> ...

 

dat werkte perfect , bedankt !

in /var/tmp/portage was heel veel te verwijderen , heb daar tegen de 3 gig verwijderd.

kde 3.2 is er nu ook af , heb ongeveer 5 gig vrij gemaakt.

bedankt voor jullie postjes !

grtz

----------

## rockfly

check eerst als je wel de nieuwste kernel gebruikt

```
uname -r

emerge -pv gentoo-dev-sources
```

check eerst even als hij de goede versies verwijderen wilt:

```
emerge -Pp gentoo-dev-sources
```

en haal ze dan weg:

```
emerge -P gentoo-dev-sources
```

dit gaat heel lang duren, sneller gaat het als je EERST de bestanden gaat verwijderen:

```
rm -r /usr/src/linux-2.6.(versie die je wilt verwijderen)/
```

en na de hand kan je ook de directory verwijderen die onder lib staan:

```
rm -r /lib/modules/2.6.(versie die je wilt verwijderen)/
```

----------

## zatalian

Ik heb hier ook altijd plaats tekort... zeker als ik openoffice wil compileren ofzo.

Sinds kort heb ik hier een dvd writer en heb ik mijn /usr/portage/distfiles op een dvd+rw gezet met dvd packet writing (love- en mm-sources). Ik vreesde voor serieuse vertragingen maar die blijken er niet te zijn!! En het werkt perfect. En zo heb ik +4G voor /usr/portage/distfiles en meer plek op mijn harde schijf.

----------

## henrico

Als je op een andere partitie nog wel voldoende ruimte over heb, dan kan je portage vertellen om een andere directory te gebruiken ipv /var/tmp/portage. B.v. door  *Quote:*   

> PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/opt/tmp

  in make.conf te zetten gebruikt portage de directory /opt/tmp/portage.

----------

## BoZ

Met qpkg (onderdeel van gentoolkit) kun je zoeken naar dubbel geinstalleerdepakketten:

```
qpkg -d -v
```

Pas wel op, sommige pakketten horen 2x geinstalleerd te zijn, zoals db-1.* en db-4.*

----------

## Rainmaker

of emerge -Pp kde

----------

## Oizoken

eerst oude instantie van kde unmergen (is toch alleen maar stub voor kdebase, libs, arts, ...) en dan emerge -p depclean, dan gaat ie alle niet meer gebruikte dependencies van paketten die niet in je world staan weggooien (niet diegen die ie nog nodig heeft!)

hoop dat het ietsje helpt.

----------

## VeXocide

En kijk uit met die depclean, gooi daar niet weg waarvan je niet zeker weet dat het weg mag. Als je het verkeerde weggooit kan het behoorlijk mis gaan (uit vervaring   :Embarassed: )

----------

## water

```

emerge -c world

```

Verwijdert alle installaties waarvan een nieuwere beschikbaar is.

Heb je bv. kde-3.1.5 als huidige installatie en ook nog kde-3.1, kde-3.1.1, kde-3.1.2, kde-3.1.3 en kde-3.1.4, dan worden die keurig verwijderd.

Wat ik mij hierbij nog wel afvraag, waar staat die zooi?

----------

## Titeuf

 *water wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -c world
> ...

 

kde staat in /usr/kde/versienummer.

En ja, je kan meerdere kde's naast elkaar hebben: kde 3.0, 3.1, 3.2, ...

----------

